# Custom Super Barracks Design



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

This was just for fun and is not actually going to be built.

This is a design I came up with a few weeks ago, but I actually completed it, minus the overhead flow, this morning. When filled to a height of 6", each cube holds 2 gallons and has a grate to the bottom. This grate allows water to flow into a rear chamber where it then makes its way to the side. I designed it with a Whisper 10 in mind, but it should also work with HOB filters. The filtration channel holds 2 gallons on it's own. This four section design holds a total of 10 gallons. The design can also be expanded to a five or maybe even six section design. There is also space for a 50W heater.

The over head water return is just an acrylic tube with drilled holes, or PVC pipe. This is the cheap part.

Each compartment has a usable space of:
width: 198.7mm (7.83")
depth: 252.5mm (9.94")
height: 190.5mm (7.5")
Total Dimensions:
width: 921.8mm (36.29")
depth: 311mm (12.24")
height: 195mm (7.68")

Sadly I believe that this would cost around $100 for the parts laser cut in 4.5mm (3/16") acrylic...plus shipping.

It was a fun little CAD project, but it aint hapnin.
Kev


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

I also just realized that I have not formally introduced myself.

My name is Kevon. Like everyone else here, I really like bettas (and fish in general). I currently have three big store bettas with an import on the way...soon. One of the big stores is my little girl that I have had for about a year now. She is probably about a year and a half. She goes crazy whenever I walk into the room! I also have a 6 gal with 9 neon tetras (varying color types) and 1 small pleco.

I am currently out of school due to some difficulties, but I will be back soon enough. I am a designer, builder, car enthusiast, and I can operate all types of remote control vehicles.


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

givemethatfish said:


> Very cool!


Thanks GMTF


----------



## duskydolphin (Oct 30, 2013)

So cool. Since my collection keeps growing, I feel like I'll need to do this when I move out. I think I'll be keeping your design handy


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks dusky

I had an entire paragraph of story...but I hit the back button. So long story short...

I went to the LFS to pic up two thermometers, and ended up hanging out with the owner (solo operation) and his friend who was installing a storefront 125g NPT. Some where along the line, my custom design came up. I asked if he had any acrylic manufacturing hookups. He bought his barracks setup complete though so no he didn't, but we went over a bunch of ideas and costs. HE really liked the design and how it works. Two hours later, I have the bad boy you see below. He had a few laying around and gave it to me for $10. (In fact, I didn't pay for anything yet. I'm just going to give him a $20 tomorrow.)

It is not as big as my design, but it is a six-compartment layout and will at least create a single water pool for my bettas. There are two holes for screws that I need to plug. I also will have to add the filter and overhead return.


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

That really neat! What's your plans for heating and filtering this one? Can't wait to see it set up.


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

I got an official quote for my 2g 4 part. The parts are $97 with materials included. That's actually really good.

In the video, I just applied a little force to the filters power cord and held it with tape. If it is not allied properly, it runs under the tubing and actually gushing out from the side of the tank. To solve this issue, I will build a proper mount for the filter to attach to. I will also add a block off plate under the tube to prevent the run off. This is pretty much it though. My Java just needs to grow out to complete the NPT "phase" of filtration.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R5tmrge0nc

I can't get the video embedded...


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh no! I have a leak somewhere. About 40% of the water was...well on the floor...downstairs. I do not if it is a result of my filter rig, but I am actually hoping it is.


----------

